# Need to borrow a raccoon trap



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

***** are terrorizing my chickens and I don’t really want to stay up all night to shoot them. Does anyone around Milton pace have a trap I can borrow? I appreciate it 

Thanks


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

I've got one, I'm in Lillian.


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

Call the Pound and tell them there's ferrel cats getting at the chickens and you need a live trap or 2. They will loan them out to you.


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

I've got one you can use. I'll be home tomorrow around 5:30. Send me a pm with your cell number. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

I have one too Just holler at me if ya need to borrow it


----------



## ONEOLDCHIEF (Mar 9, 2011)

I live in Pace at 5 points, I have one...


----------



## lees way2 (Oct 7, 2007)

I got 1 also,Avalon & I 10


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

If someone has one, the dukes dog proof **** traps baited with a marshmallow are killer! 

Someone on here loaned me one years ago when I had chickens, I killed 4 ***** with it.


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

FenderBender said:


> If someone has one, the dukes dog proof **** traps baited with a marshmallow are killer!
> 
> Someone on here loaned me one years ago when I had chickens, I killed 4 ***** with it.




I also hear a glazed donut works great.


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Thanks guys for the help. Luv this forum and members. Trap will be set tonight to start the thinning process


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

FelixH said:


> I also hear a glazed donut works great.




Don’t waste a perfectly good donut!


----------

